# 1970 GTO quarter panel



## rossph (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello,
I am new to this forum. I have some rust on the rear quarters of my 70 GTO and i have purchased the rear quarter skins, I have a Mig and can weld ok. I need to know where the best place to cut the quarter to put the new one on. Do i replace the complete quarter (it is only rusty below the middle body line. should the replacement be at the line or above the line on the perfectly straight part of the quarter say 3/4 of the way up the quarter. I could replace the complete quarter, but i don't think it needs full replacement. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------

